# fta installer



## uncleal (May 16, 2007)

helo everyone
I am having some problems locking on to a signal and I would like to know if anyone knows of a fta installer in the central florida area.I have tried to do it myself but I think this is beyond my ability.I am a disabled vet and it is difficult for me to climb up on my roof and I do not have anyone to call on for help.If anyone can help with some info or a phone number I would be very grateful.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Check out the website for Globecast WorldTV....they have installers listed there who do their stuff, and probably can take care of you:

http://www.globecastworldtv.com/


----------



## uncleal (May 16, 2007)

Kenglish
thank you very much for you post.I have found a list of local installers at the site you suggested and I will start calling around to see if I can get some help.


----------



## Stoodo (Jun 18, 2006)

uncleal said:


> helo everyone
> I am having some problems locking on to a signal and I would like to know if anyone knows of a fta installer in the central florida area.I have tried to do it myself but I think this is beyond my ability.I am a disabled vet and it is difficult for me to climb up on my roof and I do not have anyone to call on for help.If anyone can help with some info or a phone number I would be very grateful.


Let me know if you find anyone decent. I am in Central Florida as well.


----------



## SKYV (Dec 2, 2003)

www dbsinstall.com you look someone there too.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

FTA is a hobbyist-oriented thing and I would think you could find someone who would help you just for the fun of it.

If you were in Kentucky, I know at least a couple of people who would help.


----------

